# Being given orders in english..



## Paulinjonathan (7 Sep 2011)

Hi

I am bilingual, however my primary language is french. I just finish watching the basic up video. What concern me is that during drill training the amount of different orders seemed to be extensive and since Canada is mostly english, is there issues of not understanding orders after basic training in english if I take the training in french.  

Or if I take french training then I get to serve under a french speaking command?

Maybe I am making too much of this and everything is very straightforward. 

Thanks for you help


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2011)

Paulinjonathan said:
			
		

> making too much of this



Yup............


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2011)

Basic training is offered in both official langauges.  If your first language is in french, you will be on a french course, with french students and french instructors.


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Sep 2011)

In addition, this past summer they had certain days of the week for calling drill in the other language. For example, on Tuesdays and Thursdays we were supposed to be calling our drill in French. The reasoning was that on your grad parade you could have both French and English platoons, so you should be familiar with the basics in both languages.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Sep 2011)

Semi-related, should I brush up on my french?  I barely know enough to get me to the washroom.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Sep 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Semi-related, should I brush up on my french?  I barely know enough to get me to the washroom.



Yup, finding and using the washroom on a regular basis will make your training a more enjoyable experience. 8)


----------



## Precept (10 Sep 2011)

As far as the drill is concerned, it's a non issue. All my drill was learned in English, and I don't speak French past your basic 9th grade level. I spent the entire day today learning brand new drill moves (Honor Guard) with French commands. Once you know what sound - French word - is the Executive, you'll be able to execute the proper movement. Remember, you can only go to certain positions depending on your current position. You should, and will know the next movement in drill before it's called anyway. When you recognize a command is being given, you will probably be able to pick up on the important pieces IE) Left/Right etc.

Don't worry about it. It's easy. Trust me.


----------

